# Flash Recommendations for an Existing Light Photographer



## fugu82 (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't currently carry a flash at all, and the only standard one I own is a 380EX, which actually kinda works with my 5D3, but is possibly just a little dated :-\. But occasionally I think that owning something for some discrete fill or freezing action would be nice. So what are some good options out there these days? [Doesn't have to be Canon, or cheap, so long as it plays well with my 5D3]. Thanx in advance.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 16, 2013)

600RT when they go on-sale Refurb @ 373$. The RT system comes into its own if you decide to pursue flash more seriously...

If not, a 430 EX II is a worthy upgrade.


----------



## markojakatri (Jul 16, 2013)

600EX RT is the best speedlite for 5D3. I have two of them, 430EX II and used to have 580EX II before. 600 is easy to use and it just works. Flash head must turn 180 degrees both sides, which 430 can't do -> 580/600 if you will buy canon.


----------



## Jay Khaos (Jul 16, 2013)

The yongnuo 500-something one that I use is basically a replica of the Canon 500-something series.... it works the same for $60. Apparently it's firing can be unpredictable (so I've heard?..), but I've literally never had a single problem.

Even at the $370 price of a refurbished 600RT, you can get 5 of these along with Yongnuo remote transceivers and sync cables.


----------



## fugu82 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanx to all for the replies!


----------



## Halfrack (Jul 17, 2013)

For full featured with room to add on, the 600-EX-RT is amazing and worth every nickle. Yongnuo's work but can be hit and miss, and take a more dedicated to speedlights attitude. For the casual flash user, go the Canon route.


----------



## RGF (Jul 17, 2013)

Jay Khaos said:


> The yongnuo 500-something one that I use is basically a replica of the Canon 500-something series.... it works the same for $60. Apparently it's firing can be unpredictable (so I've heard?..), but I've literally never had a single problem.
> 
> Even at the $370 price of a refurbished 600RT, you can get 5 of these along with Yongnuo remote transceivers and sync cables.



off brands don't support E-TTL so you need to work on manual. Great for static subjects where you can experiment a lot but bad if you only get 1 chance to get it right


----------



## RGF (Jul 17, 2013)

markojakatri said:


> 600EX RT is the best speedlite for 5D3. I have two of them, 430EX II and used to have 580EX II before. 600 is easy to use and it just works. Flash head must turn 180 degrees both sides, which 430 can't do -> 580/600 if you will buy canon.



600RT or even older 580 EX II will be very useful. At $373 for refurb 600RT, grab it.


----------

